# Tonight's Table Fare



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

On tonight's menu....

- Boston Butt - Slow oven roasted for 7 hours (still cooking as I type this). 10 fresh garlic cloves are embedded in the tender skin, releasing an incredible aroma throughout the house.

- Accompanying will be sliced potatoes, celery, and carrots, also slow roasted in the pork renderings.

- Pan-fried Cornbread.

To dress things up a tad, we're having a nice Chardonnay with the above.

Supper is at 18:00 hours... Don't be late!!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Dale I am on my way too your house for dinner, Am I still :welcome:??


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Dale I am on my way too your house for dinner, Am I still :welcome:??


:tpd:It's a pretty far drive, but it sounds worth it!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm halfway there Dale! Can I have extra veggies?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr

I just had a Wendy's Baconater with fries. :fear:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

If ya'll can make it here by 18:00 hours, you are welcome to join us!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tonight's menu includes Grilled Cheese Sandwiches and Cream Of Tomato Soup. Not the grandest of meals but on a 40 degree day it'll sure hit the spot. Might toss in a few dill-pickle potato chips for good measure.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wife is making a HUGE pot of her awesome Gumbo! This stuff will make ya' wanna slap someone it's so good. I get to make a pone of cornbread to accompany. The larger the pot equals more leftovers for the week ahead! Just smelling the aroma of the roux is making me slobber all over the keyboard.


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

MMMM Gumbo sounds amazing however I can't complain to much I am cooking up some venison backstraps, shrimp, mixed veggies, and some tasty tasty sour cream and chive mashed potatoes. Desert will be a tasty cake that just got finished baking. The only thing to make this meal better would be that gumbo.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Dessert here will be fresh baked brownies by your's truly. In a heart-shaped pan even.... For my 2 "special" ladies of the house.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i grilled some ribeyes for the wife and me and the kids got sirloins. it went well with sauteed cucumber, squash and mushrooms, baked potatoes, shells and cheese and crossaint rolls.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

4 ribeyes, 2 racks of lamb, squash, salad, baked potatoes and sweet potato crisped in the oven... was my little brother's 23rd birthday. Had my 3 living grandparents, my great aunt, my mom, brother and the old lady... great night


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds like good eats and even better company Ben.


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm glad I didn't read this thread before dinner! 
Tonight we had rib-eye steaks drizzled with a balsamic reduction, some sauteed mushrooms and mashed potatoes. For dessert we had ricotta stuffed figs with a little honey on top.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i gave my wife a nice candle lit dinner. turned the lights off. got out our best plasticwere. made a pitcher of sweet tea. and made her favorite flavor of ramen noodles. 


im serious.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> i gave my wife a nice candle lit dinner. turned the lights off. got out our best plasticwere. made a pitcher of sweet tea. and made her favorite flavor of ramen noodles.
> 
> im serious.


And you didn't call me to serenade you both with a nice violin concerto
:rofl:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i can only imagine that your attempt at violin playing would be anything but serenading......lol.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I took my gf out to 5-Guys last night and we ate at Wegman's cafe tonight! Seriously guys! Wegman's (other than their cafe, which is decent food) has this 6.00 combo thing where you get 1 main dish and 2 sides for 6 bucks; their pulled BBQ pork is probably nowhere nearly as good as Dales, but it's really good!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

For tonight's menu... Chicken Cacciatore. :hungry:


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I took my gf out to 5-Guys last night


We're getting a 5 Guys in Lincoln, are they any good?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

well lunch actually,
courtesy of the whistle stop cafe.

fried chicken livers, cornbread dressing, green tomato parmesan,
and oreo cheesecake ! :hungry:

















owww weeee them was some good vittles," _I guaranty" :tu_


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> On tonight's menu....
> 
> - Pan-fried Cornbread.
> 
> To dress things up a tad, we're having a nice Chardonnay with the above.


That all sounds delish Dale! These last two items caught my eye. I love hot water cornbread...but could I have buttermilk instead of the vino? :wink:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> well lunch actually,
> courtesy of the whistle stop cafe.
> 
> fried chicken livers, cornbread dressing, green tomato parmesan,
> ...


Oh yeah, you're talkin' my language! Bring on the chicken livers!

We're havin' chicken and dumplins' and sweet tea. mmm-mmm


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> Oh yeah, you're talkin' my language! Bring on the chicken livers!
> 
> We're havin' chicken and dumplins' and sweet tea. mmm-mmm


i dont do liver. but them chicken and dumplins sound good.....think i will go make anohter piture of sweet tea. i finished the last one off this morning.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I love livers but hate gizzards. I can't stand that chewy texture. yuck

I am very particular concerning which guts I'll eat!


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

Made a rotisserie chicken that was really good, and supported it with baked beans and corn.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

last night was blueberry pancakes and chocolate cake. lol. tonight i think is gonna be burgers.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> last night was blueberry pancakes and chocolate cake. lol.


Dessert for supper! Yay!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Low Country Boil tonight... MmmmMmmmm!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ended up with raman noodles. wifes little brother has stayed a couple nights with us, and it was his choosing.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been eating trail mix, beef jerky, with a side of Monster Import + extra shot of 5 hour energy allllllllllll friggen day! Neeeeed reeaaalll fooooooodddd........ *passes out on keyboard, creating a huge puddle of drool on Chem book*


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, beer jerky! before i found cigars, i spend waaaaaaay to much on beef jerky.......soooooo.......gooooood.

we have a BOTL (cigolle) who's dad makes KILLER home made beef jerky. i could eat it for breakfest lunch and dinner.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tonite we start out with Roasted Marrow Bones and Crostini, followed by some homemade Pork Pho(vietnamese noodle soup)made with pork neck bones, ginger, garlic, star anise, onion, fresh chiles, carrots, soy, honey, hoisin...and noodles...all slow simmered for 5 hrs...yum!!! Then i think Ill finish it off with a Chocolate Stout and a 5Vegas Triple A!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Two Maple Ham and swiss samiches on Hawaiin Sweet Rolls and a Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra Toro.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Last night was turkey tacos... damn things are like kryptonite to me.

Tonight was BBQ chicken with baked beans and 'tater salad.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

had mcdonalds, i havent had mcdonalds in a while, i was pretty stoked, my mom needed someone to take her home from work, because my dad is out of town with the car on a gig, so my wife volunteered, and momma paid her in mcdonalds. lol......there fries are sooooooo goooooooooddddd!

there mocha frape (how the hell do you get the little dash over the "e" on a freakin keyboard!)


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> (how the hell do you get the little dash over the "e" on a freakin keyboard!)


*How to type lowercase e with acute accent é*

On Windows:
Hold down the _ALT_ key and type *0233* on the keypad

On Mac OS:
Hold down the Option key and press e. Release, then press e

In HTML:
é or é

Sorry for the thread jack.:sorry:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tonight's menu, even after the bout of stomach flu, includes lemon-pepper glazed baked chicken with stewed okra & tomatoes over rice. I was able to comfortably handle some quite spicy nachos for lunch today so I'm guessing the tummy is near 100% once again.

Who's doing a traditional "Boiled Dinner" tomorrow? This would be boiled corned beef brisket, potatoes, cabbage, and carrots all together in a large pot. My addition is a little pan fried cornbread. Great stuff for the Green Holiday!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pot Roast tonight. Had some chicken livers with hot sauce for lunch.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Srsly Dale, you make my mouth water. Errr your food posts make my mouth water, don't get the wrong idea rofl! I just ate an incredible sandwich the other night, went to a BBQ place in Philly; smoked pork belly with cole slaw and fried green tomatoes :O MM MM MMM!!! I can't wait, my dad and I are going to get a smoker this summer!!!!  haha what have you done!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

downed a turkey burger and a 6 pack of Coors light. Went off the diet today.

Last night I cooked up some slow smoked Chicken breast with grilled bok choy and an asian cabbage salad with Daikon Radishes, Kohlrabi, cabbage and chiles. Followed up by something to drink at a nearby tavern (don't remember what we had but I found the $140 receipt from the bar this morning.)


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> downed a turkey burger and a 6 pack of Coors light. Went off the diet today.
> 
> Last night I cooked up some slow smoked Chicken breast with grilled bok choy and an asian cabbage salad with Daikon Radishes, Kohlrabi, cabbage and chiles. Followed up by something to drink at a nearby tavern (don't remember what we had but I found the $140 receipt from the bar this morning.)


YIKES! Sounds like you had a good night then, eh? Hahaha!:dunno:

Dad's makin some ridiculously good smelling chicken parm right now, been at it damn near all day smells like!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Be sure to enjoy it bro!:biggrin1: We had a great night (I think). My twin brother came up here to the lake for the weekend. Haven't seen him since our grandmother passed over the holidays. He's not a regular smoker so imagine my delight when he gets out of his car and says "when we smoking a cigar".


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> Be sure to enjoy it bro!:biggrin1: We had a great night (I think). My twin brother came up here to the lake for the weekend. Haven't seen him since our grandmother passed over the holidays. He's not a regular smoker so imagine my delight when he gets out of his car and says "when we smoking a cigar".


Haha sure will, Scott! So sorry to hear about your grandmother =(. But, sounds like you had a good weekend with family! Smoking with family is a great thing. I can't wait till my sister gets married; her fiance's father smokes cigars so it'll be a good way for us to bond hehe. Oh yeah, you gotta come to one of our herfs some day! I'll ask Oz when next one is.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

tonights dinner:

margaritaville calypso lime shrimp on top of noodles and margaritaville coconut shrimp (buy 1 get 1 at publix! lol) with doritos late night all nighter cheeseburger flavored chips (sound wierd, but taste just like mcdonalds, i love it!)
and for dessert, M&M's and then a cigar from the bomb that BN087 sent me!....and in a few hours i will be pulling out a casa gomez to do a review on. might not post it til tomorrow though. my internet connection is acting funny.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, I know this is an older thread, but what the hay.

Last night was Sirloin steak (see the "Steak!" thread if interested.

Tonight's plan is teriyaki turkey burgers with as yet to be determined sides.


----------

